
Programs/Games/Websites for a 7 year old to start learning how to code - seoulbran
I have a 7 yr old boy that has a real interest in technology. He&#x27;s keen to learn how to program. Have you seen a great learning program&#x2F;game&#x2F;platform that I can use to get him introduced to the core concepts? Thank you!
======
kashfi
For a seven-year-old? MIT's Scratch:
[https://scratch.mit.edu/](https://scratch.mit.edu/)

Once they are comfortable with scratch you can get them a Raspberry Pi and
develop hardware-software projects depending on their interest.

Knowing Scratch also helps to get them into game development.

Lastly, after getting Scratch you can get the kid a Lego Mindstorms kit and
build robots, musical intruments, etc.

~~~
seoulbran
Awesome. Was just told that Lego Mindstorms is the way to go as well. I'll
start with scratch and we'll go from there. Thank you!

------
tmaly
I second Scratch. My daughter and I have been using it since 5.

I taught a quick intro course to it at her school in December. Here are the
intro lessons I taught

[http://nextlesson.com/homeschooling-ideas-learn-
programming/](http://nextlesson.com/homeschooling-ideas-learn-programming/)

